# Peoplle who like yellow cars



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*People who like yellow cars*

Everyone has their favorite color.Can you guess who likes yellow?
Yes you are correct.Randy from HILLTOP.Thought you might like these Randy.
Tom


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Taxi!!

That's usually what I say when I see a yellow car.

All BS aside you got some real beauties there. I like the Mooneyes and Fairground 55s


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I see a DRAGjet yellow Emperor hotrod in there!AWESOME!I loved that car and making it was a gas!
DRAGjet


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you Tom, A man after my own heart!!! Great looking cars you got, but how can I pick a winner if there all yellow??? Heck, I like em all!!! Without trying to tell you how to run your shop, you need to have a talk with the shop boys, two of em seem to be wanting some camera time. You gotta stay on top of em!!! Thanks for posting the pics...RM


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I love yellow cars!
DRAGjet


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Beautiful, guys!

Man, I wish I still had my 1:1 71 Monte Carlo


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Ralmao*

Tom,

When I saw this thread title...I just busted a gut. Man I knew the answer right away too...har

Can we all post yellow cars here Tom? Or just you and Drag?  Love those yellows guys!

Bob..."likes yellow cars also"...zilla


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Post Away Bob.we Need Everyone Posting.i Have A Friend In Atlantic City Nj Area That I Have To Show How To Put Cars On The Computer So He Can Post.wait Till You See All His Drag Cars.his Name Is Bob Burns Aka Robrods. Tom


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Man I used to hate yellow. It made me want to heave!! Somehow i still ended up owning three different 1:1 cars in yellow. Just my luck. Now i paint and own many yellow slot cars. Things change i guess. i like their high visibility since poly-mod cars go so fast some of the darker colers are hard to track. And not too many other guys paint their cars yellow. A while back someone described here my color choices as "interesting". LOL Probably someone who hates yellow.Heres a couple of hard bodies i bombed in yellow. mj


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Yellow is on of those colors, you either get it right or you really mess it up. My DASH Cobra is currently under construction but I'll have something up in a day or two.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Whats wrong with the Dash yellow on the Cobra?
DRAGjet


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some good lookers Tom. What, did you get a special on case of yellow paint?  

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's an old one that stopped by the shop for tune up, had a little vibration on the bottom side. I'm sure the boys can fix her up...RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yellow is just incomplete green or orange!


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

Yellow huh?
Anyway I really like the custom (?) mask on the middle car, middle row.
Its like a 1937 Ford with an upside down Aston Martin mask.
The mask itself is great, where did you get it? make it?


----------



## Movie Car Mania (Mar 4, 2005)

WOW! Like the mooneyes. Haven't seen a mooneyes sticker in years.

RW
www.moviecarmania.com


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I cast that car several years ago,off a JL diecast showrod called the "Emperor".Very successful car for me.
DRAGjet





christos_s said:


> Yellow huh?
> Anyway I really like the custom (?) mask on the middle car, middle row.
> Its like a 1937 Ford with an upside down Aston Martin mask.
> The mask itself is great, where did you get it? make it?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

About 20 yrs ago... I had a 72 bananna Monte Carlo.. what a hunk of ugly junk that was!
The one good thing... my friends always knew where I was. That car could be spotted in any crowded lot! hehehehehe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Brings back more memories VJ, I had a 72 Monte Carlo also, color was a metalic orange, had the tan/cream colored interior. First thing I done do it, was to put on a set of Ralley Wheels. The finned hubcaps had to go!!! Thanks for making me sad, that I let it go...RM


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

I had a yellow 67 healey sprite, a yellow 76 pinto (with red rims!!) my fave was my 66 ford fairlane 289. a cool car. mj


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I used to have these slots in my possession...aaaaah! If you have seen these please let me know. I want them back!

Got this Model A all dirty and grungy from years gone by on the bay but, with a little clean up and some Mooneyes on the back she was a real trip to run around my track on a NOS 4 gear...oh dang!

Yep I can't take credit for the wing on this yellow Bronco either. Purchased these a little bit before finding Hobby Talk and just started getting interested in custom slot cars. 

Now I am hooked, lined and sinkered.......caught the custom bug big time at the HT custom car party line man! :hat: Your yellow cars all rock everyone...now were is that yellow shadow picture I need to clone (saved in my documents). 





































Bob...zilla


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Here's some of my yellow cars:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Bob,that iron cross "bobzilla" logo is what I would like to have say DRAGjet in it,neat!
DRAGjet


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Dragula said:


> Bob,that iron cross "bobzilla" logo is what I would like to have say DRAGjet in it,neat!
> DRAGjet


Hey Chris,

I can change this if needed. LOL 










Just joking around Drag....will make you up one soon. What colors do you want me to use?

Bob...zilla


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I knew my senior class picture would come back to haunt me!!lol!
DRAGjet


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Ya know Drag....*

... Bob's picture would make a great avatar!!!!! nd


----------



## mmheyho (Jan 3, 2008)

Dragula said:


> I love yellow cars!
> DRAGjet


Where oh where can I get a classic monte carlo like that?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

MEV 
DRAGjet


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

One of my yellows.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*What to paint yellow...Hmmm...The Shadow Knows...*

More to come.....










Heck I love to just see pics of paint, I live to paint, I dream of paint Phsssssssssh...isn't it great!  Paint rules!

Bob...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Spotted this on the bay -- thought it looked simple but cool.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

THAT one is VERY cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would have to agree on that Camaro! Simple but makes for a great looking local stocker. Just throw a couple more decals on her of some local businesses and let her run! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Curious but yellow....*

Here's a Bauer Alfa that through time lost it's luster and decals... Just did this for a change of pace from the red. nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Cute lil coupe Nuther...not something ya see every day. Cool!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I like the Alpha alot. :thumbsup:
It reminds me quite a bit of a Henry J.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*T-Jet Racers*

Here's a couple of my T-Jet Racers with some yellow. These have had lots of track time, but holding up pretty good. I race these in the Super Stock class...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*For those that like Yellow 55s.....*

Well I had to decide what thread to post this in....Here will work. Got more 55 Chevys so, will post the other colored ones on the 55 thread. 





































Bob...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

It don't matter where you post em B...Z, I'll find em!!! A smoooooth, low eyed 55 rider!!! ... RM


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Cool car, Bob! SWEET wheels!:thumbsup:


----------



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

byootiful car bob!!!!!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Thanks guys...*

Hey Randy, Joez and BK...

Thanks for the kind comments guys! It is as fun to drive as it looks and I have been driving the heck outta this thing as it just touches some part of my brain that says DRIVE ME NOW. lol

These red rims are made by "ho-models" and are a little wider too....his new product and they fit the widder AW front tires pretty darn nicely (like the rears in picture) and are molded in any colors you want!

I did the old cut longer axles down trick on front and rear and Ho-cus Po-cus magic springs on each side up front to keep the axle spinning freely and keep the tires away from the pick up shoes also.

Bob...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

hey bob - sweet ride you got there!

Wes


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Nice job Bob!
DRAGjet


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

So many cool cars in this thread.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great looking cars. Never knew I liked yellow so much


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Ol' Yeller*

Here's another ol' yeller from the past, built a few years ago, just keeping the thread going!!! This one's a resin cast body, I believe form Kevin Masters. As you can see by the pic, Jasper Engines has been a long time sponsor for many of my rides. This one's running a T-Jet chassis with AFX wheels...RM


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

JASPER!!! OMG!! those guys build the best grenades money can buy!!!!
DRAGjet


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Light Yell-O*

Hey Randy man...shouldn't that pic be posted in the Light Yellow thread...LOL










This light yellow 1965 Impala came to our house from a trade between Win43 and I. Jerry Jerry bo Berry Ba-na-nah Anna Annah Rosa nah dan-ah dan-ah ...Jerry! Thanks man!! :thumbsup: & Way  Daddy-O

Sometimes you can't pry lil yellow Kool cars from peoples lil hands so, you gotta Xerox them....hence the case with this Future Jasper Shadow in the works. Hilltop said it was alright for me to copy it (I asked nicely). 

Nice yell-0 truck there, Bob...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

More and more yellow cars! WOOT!
I don't get Christians joke about Jasper, but that's ok. Sounded like it should be funny!

Your shadow is looking fine too, Bob!..oh...and if you ever get tyred of that Imp......I have room for it! LOL!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I likes the yellow 65!!! That Shadow seems to be longing for some stickers and wheels, come on Bob...finish me up...zilla!!! Did I see a for sale sign on the 65 windshield??? ... RM


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I watched 3 Jasper engines blow on the same day at Edgewater<our local dragstrip>the car was sponsored by Jasper that blew the second motor!
DRAGjet


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*For Joe*

Grenade: Automotive munitions. Shrapnel, detonation, colateral damage.

Usually hidden in re-man engines with a tailight guarantee.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Randy,I do love the Anglia,quite awesome!
DRAGjet


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Bob...finish me up...zilla O.K.*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> I likes the yellow 65!!! That Shadow seems to be longing for some stickers and wheels, come on Bob...finish me up...zilla!!! Did I see a for sale sign on the 65 windshield??? ... RM


Hilltop,

Operation finish me up Zilla is in the works man! This thing has just been fun to build so far. 

Really enjoyed this build all the way. For anyone New or Just not in the know I just want to make this perfectly clear. Hilltop did this car up and posted it in a thread one day. I saw it and am making my own copy (with Hilltops permission of coarse) as this color combo on the once black Shadow is just Wicked Sweet!

First the brain was freaking out from the "POP" my eyes were transferring to it as, the red, blue and white decals went down.

Then my hands had a blast painting all the detail on this Yellow Monster.  When you build a slot car it is like a piece of art and this particular Shadow had me at hello.

Now I need to finish up a few more details but, in no hurry because, then this build will be done...oh dang! 













































Still gotta paint the wing...Dooooh. 

I stripped the body and Phsssssssssssssshed it without even thinking about this little detail. Well I still have some Testors Dark Yellow with just a tiny hint of Kustom Kolors Bright Orange waiting for me to try out my new respirator (Thanks Bill Hall for the reminder of my Winter closed garage door situation) for the finishing touch on this Shadow.

Bob...finish me up...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Nearly there, Bob! :thumbsup:

Great, juust great. Now there are two yellow shadows that I want. Thanks alot, guys.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Awww Bob you were slurring yer words more than WE usually do. Nobody loves a good paint or glue huff as much as me...but I love you man...the "nose glove" is a gotta have in winter!

Beauty Shadow Bob. The little brush touched details really stand out! you and Randy should start a Shadow proxy race...only yellow need apply! LOL


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Bill please dont use that word!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

hahahahaha! 

Just checking.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Heres a pic of a LL Monte Carlo body sitting on a Tyco 440X2 chassis.I think it goes really well with the Tyco yellow rims!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*very Stealth*

RiderZ,

That car looks very Stealth........................

Bob...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice yeller R...Z, The boys at the shop would like to have one like that!!! RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*People who like other peoples yellow cars....*

Took this to the extreme because, I really liked the Yellow Shadow that Hilltop did up a while back. Here is my #22 Clone of his #27 Shadow. 

I did ask first before doing this...loved building this and the decals just POPED on the Yellw Shadow as they were laid down one by one. What a fun build!!!!! 










Thanks Randy for making such a KL lil' yellow car and then letting me copy it.

Bob...Team Jasper Powered...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Great car, Bob!...but I would have turned the wing decal the other way.....:lol:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Team Shadow*

Do what Joez??? As you're standing on the side line, with a Mullet Light beer in hand, you hear this wining sound, then you see a yellow spot coming at you, your eyes start focusing, you notice the big rear wing with a logo, as it draws near you see it's a US Air sponsored Shadow, and then it passes and becomes a yellow blur with dust, fumes, and debri flying in a whirlwind as you cover up the Mullet Light and turn away to avoid the track particles. Aren't you glad the sponsor was a coming at you??? Nice work Bob...hey that Shadow looks very familiar...zilla. You know I likes it!!! RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bob - very sharp looking shadow you got there! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

bobhch said:


> Took this to the extreme because, I really liked the Yellow Shadow that Hilltop did up a while back. Here is my #22 Clone of his #27 Shadow.
> 
> I did ask first before doing this...loved building this and the decals just POPED on the Yellw Shadow as they were laid down one by one. What a fun build!!!!!
> 
> ...


WOW! makes me want to go buy a hundered of those "rare" shadows and some paint It looks great!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*USAir.....more of a School bus Yellow than pic shows...*

Thanks everyone...can't take credit for the design (Hilltop did that Fantastically) but, did take my time and copied this nicely between other build ups. 










Yeah This is a Yellow thread but, I now want to do a light Blue version of a Shadow with some White black and ? other colors. Not anytime soon though...gotta ton of stuff to finish....oh dang....someday.



joez870 said:


> Great car, Bob!...but I would have turned the wing decal the other way.....:lol:


Har....you crack me up Joez...the other way...oh man...ha,ha,ha :jest:

Bob...this build was a blast...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*27 + 22 = 10 x better than stock*

Never really a fan of the Shadow... Until now!! Funny how it takes some aftermarket artistry to unleash a body's potential. That's some nice slot car paint'n fellas. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Really brings the often maligned shadow to life!

Makes ya wonder why they never molded them in colors?????

Nice job Bob and Randy, that's an inspiring car.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

yeah, I like yellow. I'd like #22 or #27 in my stable! (see? I'm not greedy. I only need one of them! LOL) They are real beauties! :thumbsup:


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Nice Shadow Bob! I did'nt know they still made TAB soda!!!:drunk:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Yellow Camaro*

Here's a yellow Camaro from Dash. Body looks great except for the oversized rear fenderwells. They seem a little too big in the front, near the door line. Anybody else noticed this??? Just curious...although I still like it!!! RM


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Randy, try that bad boy with a set of magna wheels on it! I am still waiting to see someone post that. Sweet looking body! (wheels are cool, too!_


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Here you go, AW AFX wheels. They fill it out, just still seems like a little too much radius at the bottom, that's just me, I'm too dern picky!!! I'd still buy it!!! RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Smooooooooooooooth*

Hilltop,

Yeah that black one looks sleaky smooth and real nice 

Bob...isn't this a yellow thread LOL...zilla


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I just finished up this 46 FORD and I felt it belonged in this thread. I love to rip the top off of stuff. I left the black under the yellow and after six coats of paint the only black you can still see is at the seams, which I like. It kinda gives the car deffinition. It sure was fun to do.
hojoe


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Yup! belongs here! Nice looking raggy! :thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Just something about those Dash Camaros....yellow or black or any other color....they just don't seem quite right. But I love all the yellow cars.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Here's a yellow Willys I cut the top off of.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Mmmmm...mmmm*

Mmmmmmmm...gooooood!!! Yellow!!! Nice rag tops, Willys and 46!!! Just my thoughts...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

win43 said:


> Here's a yellow Willys I cut the top off of.


Win,

Nice chop, chop Willys. Have been meaning to do one of these...someday.

Bob...Yellow and Goodbye for now...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Look good Hilltop. Would agree on the wheel wells. Still look good though! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

screamin yeller cars all!herze some outaboxer faves


----------

